# El Bee seconds?



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Did the stocking happen already? Where are/were they being stocked? I cant find anything on the site and the yahoo letter doesnt say anything about WHERE!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Morgan, you want to tag team this one with me? Do you need mediums too?


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

She posts them to her Yahoo group... Shhhhh...














:


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Me, me, I need a medium too!


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*
Me, me, I need a medium too!

I don't need a medium, but I WANT a medium







:


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
Morgan, you want to tag team this one with me? Do you need mediums too?









Yes I do! The problem is that I am at work so I cant guarantee that I will be able to get there in time. Though I do have super fast internet!

So what should we do?

cj'smommy -- are you able to keep an eye out for when they are there? I can pm you my work number and you can call me the second they are posted and I can get them for the three of us. I just cant be sure that I will see the email right away -- does that make sense?


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

I don't know if I need a medium! My ds has a 19 inch waist? How long are the longs?


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

I'll do anything. I just need to hop in the shower right now because I smell REALLY bad.







And it's going to be tricky b/c dd is having a fussy day, so I can't be at the computer for any length of time really, but I can keep checking!!! And if I catch it, I can probably do it!


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristiansMomma*
I don't know if I need a medium! My ds has a 19 inch waist? How long are the longs?

What is his rise?


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
I'll do anything. I just need to hop in the shower right now because I smell REALLY bad.







And it's going to be tricky b/c dd is having a fussy day, so I can't be at the computer for any length of time really, but I can keep checking!!! And if I catch it, I can probably do it!

Ok so what is the plan? Should we just keep checking with eachother? If I get the notice I can do it.


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Max's Mami*
What is his rise?

16.5


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

I guess so. How many does everybody want?

ETA: I'd want around 3..







:


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristiansMomma*
16.5

You might want Medium long. Mediums would fit but not sure for how long kwim?


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

Thanks! That's what i was thinking! She said she would have a few longs!


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
I guess so. How many does everybody want?

ETA: I'd want around 3..







:

Well I cant work with you anymore -- you ruined my BIN on the EBs on ebay!







Just kidding.









I want however many -- I dont care!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm so sorry about the ebay thing...







I'm a schmo.







:

ETA: I'm really getting in the shower now. Knowing my luck, she'll put the announcement up while I'm in there. Cover me!!


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

I'll take 2 medium longs. I'll do what I can on my end too, I'm smelly as well but I've been that way since yesterday so a few more hours won't hurt.

Course it depends on what my boss (Connor) has to say about me being on the 'puter.........


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*
Course it depends on what my boss (Connor) has to say about me being on the 'puter.........

my boss isn't happy with me either... and now I have to stick her in the bouncy chair in the bathroom so I can get clean (they really need to make one of those for IN the shower)... ok, really going now


----------



## Bella Luna (May 17, 2004)

Hey guys, I wanna try one too, leave a ML for me :LOL

J


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

If any mommas buy too many, I'll buy one from you! If that's possible to have too many! Medium longs!


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

So I dont get how this works -- I am in the yahoo group right now and I cant figure out how you would order. Does she send an announcement with how many and whoever responds first get them? I am a bone head on no sleep right now (Maxi decided he didnt want to sleep last night







).

Oh and I am only at work til 12 pm (pacific time) then on the road to Vegas (yay!) so if it is after that someone will have to cover me!


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*







I'm so sorry about the ebay thing...







I'm a schmo.







:

ETA: I'm really getting in the shower now. Knowing my luck, she'll put the announcement up while I'm in there. Cover me!!









I am TOTALLY messing with you -- please dont feel bad! I dont need to be spending that kind of money anyway!


----------



## mommasuz (Jun 19, 2003)

I want just one medium if anyone grabs an extra. If I'm around I'll grab as many as I can and then you guys can fight it out to decide who gets them :LOL


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

So I woke up early for this but can't sit here much longer.Anyone want to grab me a fitted (or two)? Medium or medium long.
TIA


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Max's Mami*
So I dont get how this works -- I am in the yahoo group right now and I cant figure out how you would order. Does she send an announcement with how many and whoever responds first get them? I am a bone head on no sleep right now (Maxi decided he didnt want to sleep last night







).

Oh and I am only at work til 12 pm (pacific time) then on the road to Vegas (yay!) so if it is after that someone will have to cover me!









How long will you be here in vegas??? Its soooooo HOT HOT HOT right now! lol


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Oh are you in Vegas! I am only there til Sun night. Dh is on the 51s team. I cant imagine it could be any hotter than here (phx) right now. Its like 110 in the middle of the night!







:

Are you near the strip?


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2kyla*
How long will you be here in vegas??? Its soooooo HOT HOT HOT right now! lol

Wanna go to a baseball game?!


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

:LOL everything is near the strip







ok not really, but we are about a 10-15 minute drive north of it... so its not too bad! I'm ashamed to duck my head in the sand and say we have lived here for 3 years and never been to a 51s game









:LOL Kyla and I dont have any plans this weekend excpet a bday party so let me know if you want to get together


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Well that is certainly tempting but I would rather send her my fabrics and get her to make me some juicy diapers.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

ok - this is a sign! i am not kidding... our water isn't working right now so I can't take a shower.







just got off the phone with the water authority - someone must have hit a watermain on the major road outside our neighborhood.

So doesn't this mean god wants me to have elbees? :LOL


----------



## huntersmommy (Dec 28, 2003)

anyone give me the link to her group? that is where the diapers will be?


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2kyla*
:LOL everything is near the strip







ok not really, but we are about a 10-15 minute drive north of it... so its not too bad! I'm ashamed to duck my head in the sand and say we have lived here for 3 years and never been to a 51s game









:LOL Kyla and I dont have any plans this weekend excpet a bday party so let me know if you want to get together 

We should get together! You wanna come to the game Sat night?







I have free tickets


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
ok - this is a sign! i am not kidding... our water isn't working right now so I can't take a shower.







just got off the phone with the water authority - someone must have hit a watermain on the major road outside our neighborhood.

So doesn't this mean god wants me to have elbees? :LOL

Oh no on the water but







on the sign for the elbees! I think he wants all your friends to get some too!


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Anyone know how much longer in the rise is a med long?? I think DS would fit into a med everywhere else but he has a 20" rise...


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*
Oh no on the water but







on the sign for the elbees! I think he wants all your friends to get some too!

i'm on it as long as the babe allows... i can't even flush the toilets..







: AND it's about 95 degrees here.







Please, god, don't let the power go out today.

ETA: oh NO! no diaper laundry!!!


----------



## JoAida (Mar 29, 2003)

If someone will grab a medium for me, I'd really be appreciative.







I'd prefer organic cotton (waffle knit to be exact) over hemp, but I'm mostly checking sizing, so I'm not picky. I have the paypal, just not a good relationship with yahoo. I'll be trying, and if I can get on there, I'll grab some extras to pass around.


----------



## mommy2three (Apr 6, 2003)

has the stocking already happened? I've been on the yahoo site all morning- nada







I don't have ANY elbees for my sweet new baby girl- boohoo (feeling sorry for me enough to let me get one? LOL)


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

if she has any smalls i can try...


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

i'm focusing on the fact that she said "mostly" mediums! there could be a large in there somewhere, right?


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

anyone who wants to snag a small for us feel free.







i've been refreshing all morning, but the kids want to go play outside now, and i guess i should take care of them instead of sitting here refreshing since she didn't even mention having any smalls...


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Hmm... will you be *needing* a small soon?


----------



## huntersmommy (Dec 28, 2003)

I am really anxious to try them for the first time. How big do they fit. ds seem to be right on the edge of the med size range. should I forget med and only go for larges?


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

I would get larges. You'll get more wear out of them, use them for longer, you know? I WOULD say get mediums now and trade for larges later, but el bees are hard to come by even used, at least for me.


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

I've got to go now too, if there is a large or med long can someone snag it for me?? please???


----------



## huntersmommy (Dec 28, 2003)

good point. I have been trying to get some on the TP and always miss them!
wish me luck. so how does this work? she stocks the on her site or the group?


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Is she stocking xtra smalls? If she is I'd love whatever anyone can get! Can you believe I'm not getting any of my yahoo emails?? Makes for a quiet email though! :LOL


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
Hmm... will you be *needing* a small soon?









my massivly short rised 16-month old fits better in the smalls than the mediums.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

don't mind me. I've got baby fever.


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Well what in the world!? Morning is almost over here in the pacific time zone and I am running out of time!

I still dont get how it works on the yahoo site. How do you order?


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*







don't mind me. I've got baby fever.









oh, i'm so there. my friends are due with their first any day now and i'm soooo jealous. i think two keeps me pretty busy though. :LOL


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momtokay*
oh, i'm so there. my friends are due with their first any day now and i'm soooo jealous. i think two keeps me pretty busy though. :LOL









T uh, yeah, I've got a 5-mo-old and I'm already ready for #2.







We're on our way to five.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Max's Mami*
Well what in the world!? Morning is almost over here in the pacific time zone and I am running out of time!

Hang in there! Just a little while longer!


----------



## daisymommy (Dec 13, 2003)

I really want some Larges! Pretty please with sugar on top! I'd prefer burly terry, but I'm not gonna be picky! Maybe 2-3? I'm already having a depressed day because our fitteds don't fit LOL! Help a Mama out here!


----------



## Piffle (May 4, 2004)

No x-smalls just mediums and some medium longs! (her message says)


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

She said it would be mediums and medium longs.I can't waste much more time waiting.I can't believe I used to stalk places all day.After 4 hours today I am going to have to give up


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

this is wearing me down too, I'll admit it... I really need to go to the PO...


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

*sniff* Well a girl can dream! 8 months to go.. I SHOULD be able to get my hands on a few in 8 months... right? :LOL


----------



## saharasky (Dec 20, 2002)

I just got off the phone with Dave (laura's dh) ...she's in bed with a migraine this morning so the stocking will be a bit later than she planned. Poor woman was at the computer all day yesterday and he thinks that her monitor messed her up a bit ... please send her some cyber hugs.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

to her! migraines are no fun. i guess i should sneak out now. cover me, ladies!


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Oh poor Laura! Hope she is on the mend soon! I hate that feeling -- migranes are the worst!

Well cj'smommy it looks like it is up to you! I am on the road to Vegas in 1 hour (actually 55 min. -can you tell I am excited to see DH?!) so I wont be able to do it.

If you or averymybaby can snag me a few (either m or ml) I would be forever greatful AND would have a fun little way to pay you back!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Ill help! Im been following this post and stalking her as well! I dont really need any as I have one from the TP on the way, and I outta try it first before purchasing a bunch! Im stuck here at least for a few hours as Braedons sleeping on me, so I can help till he wakes!







Who do I need to help?


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

Last time she posted seconds to the yahoo group, she put up a file in the photo section. It's labeled "Up for Grabs". She put a file in there with the date on it and it has pictures of what's available. Then she posted a list to the group of details of what was available and the prices. I'm pretty sure it was just a first come- first serve on who got them. They were gone in less than 30 minutes.

HTHs,


----------



## Bella Luna (May 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
Ill help! Im been following this post and stalking her as well! I dont really need any as I have one from the TP on the way, and I outta try it first before purchasing a bunch! Im stuck here at least for a few hours as Braedons sleeping on me, so I can help till he wakes!







Who do I need to help?

I'm still here for a little while, but may have to go out...I'm looking for a Med. Long to try out and would be very grateful!

Thanks,

J


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

me!


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
Ill help! Im been following this post and stalking her as well! I dont really need any as I have one from the TP on the way, and I outta try it first before purchasing a bunch! Im stuck here at least for a few hours as Braedons sleeping on me, so I can help till he wakes!







Who do I need to help?


MEEEEEEE!!!!!! Pretty please with sugar on top!!! m or ml







Any color snaps and surging -- even girl colors I dont care!


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Lindsay - me too







Med long or large with sidewalls...... I keep checking back but I have to get to the bank before the killer heat kicks in!

Thanks!!!!

eta: Lindsay if you're successful we could have an AZ el bee party!!!


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
Ill help! Im been following this post and stalking her as well! I dont really need any as I have one from the TP on the way, and I outta try it first before purchasing a bunch! Im stuck here at least for a few hours as Braedons sleeping on me, so I can help till he wakes!







Who do I need to help?

Me please!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have to go to Urgent Care with Josh right now. His Ped is out of town







I really don't like UC! I could use any mediums preferably organic cotton, but I'll take what ever. Beggers can't be choosers. Thanks Lindsay







Good diaper Karma always comes full circle.


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

I'll do what I can, but DH just came home from his business trip (we thought he wasn't going to be home until next week but he surprised us!







) and we may just do some family time this afternoon. I'll try to sneak off to check in though!


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Joanne - hope everything is ok!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

LMAO, How much for each of you! If she posts to her yahoo group, I mine as well say Im taking them all, than you all can divy through who gets them, LOL! No really, how much for each of you, 2/3?? More? Ill see what I can do...usually Im a pretty sucessful hyena but the past 2 times the stuff oversold,







!!!! Ill try my VERY best!!!


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zexplorers*
Lindsay - me too







Med long or large with sidewalls...... I keep checking back but I have to get to the bank before the killer heat kicks in!

Thanks!!!!

eta: Lindsay if you're successful we could have an AZ el bee party!!!

We should have an AZ el bee party anyway! I think you missed your window because the killer heat already kicked in -- I was sweating on my way to from my car to my office at 8:30 this morning







:


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
LMAO, How much for each of you! If she posts to her yahoo group, I mine as well say Im taking them all, than you all can divy through who gets them, LOL! No really, how much for each of you, 2/3?? More? Ill see what I can do...usually Im a pretty sucessful hyena but the past 2 times the stuff oversold,







!!!! Ill try my VERY best!!!

I will take as many as you can manage!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zexplorers*
Lindsay - me too







Med long or large with sidewalls...... I keep checking back but I have to get to the bank before the killer heat kicks in!

Thanks!!!!

eta: Lindsay if you're successful we could have an AZ el bee party!!!

LOL, I know, I need to make a new post but the party, I want that party!


----------



## Bella Luna (May 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
LMAO, How much for each of you! If she posts to her yahoo group, I mine as well say Im taking them all, than you all can divy through who gets them, LOL! No really, how much for each of you, 2/3?? More? Ill see what I can do...usually Im a pretty sucessful hyena but the past 2 times the stuff oversold,







!!!! Ill try my VERY best!!!

Just one for me. Thank you!









J


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*
Joanne - hope everything is ok!

Awww, thanks Amy. I think his reflux has gone from bad to worse- throwing up a little bit of blood and he has a yeast infection- poor baby









Lindsay- I think you should just take them all.







I'll take whatever you manage to get 1 or 2. Thanks.

See ya mamas.


----------



## caroline9 (Jan 13, 2004)

I have been waiting here forever, and it is 2:30 and I am strating to wonder if I don't knowwhere to look~I was hoping to try a medium...Goodness my daughter has even gone down and come back up from her nap...I hope she posts soon!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I want a few too







I am having elbee sellers remorse


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Ok, How pathetic is this. I just opened an e-mail so that I could type in it that Ill take them all for a group of woman and copied it to my clipboard so that if she posts them on her yahoo list, all Ill have to do is click, reply, paste, send! BOOM!









If she does post them to her list and I do get them all, how would we go about splitting them up fairly?


----------



## Cenae (Jan 30, 2004)

PLEASE don't take them all, I need 1. I have had such a bad week, don't do that.


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Yeah, please don't do that. That is so not fair!


----------



## Sugarwoman (Mar 12, 2004)

Please don't take them all!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Ok, Someone give me a number of how many to take than! Your right, I dont think its fair, Sorry, wasnt thinking!









I just dont really know how to do this! I hope she just loads them to a store, that seems easier!


----------



## huntersmommy (Dec 28, 2003)

So how does it work?

When they are posted in the up for grabs file do you email her and ask for them or what? I am still not getting it.

can someone explain please?


----------



## mommy2three (Apr 6, 2003)

I know- I'm starting to get depressed







I keep looking but with all of us looking at the same time I figure I have no chance of getting one! Why am I getting so depressed about a diaper!!! I was just telling dh how much I wanted to have at least 1 for Savannah's stash and he was looking at her stash (yes, I keep it out for all to see - LOL) saying she has a great stash already and I should be happy that we're doing the best to prepare for her..blah blah blah. He just doesn't get it!

I'll keep looking- if I do get a chance to grab one, I'll just get 1 for her and save the rest for you guys....


----------



## Bella Luna (May 17, 2004)

Just 1 Med. Long for me, but if you aren't comfortable doing it any more, I understand.









J


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

No...it's not fair, and could potentially create problems or chaos around here and other parts :LOL... Ideally every mama who needs one (like me







) should get one or two or three. But we all know to that ain't gonna happen. So, let's hope that they get to the TP realllllly quick, so we have another chance at them then:LOL


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
Ok, Someone give me a number of how many to take than! Your right, I dont think its fair, Sorry, wasnt thinking!









I just dont really know how to do this! I hope she just loads them to a store, that seems easier!

Well I would say that if you want to stalk for everyone, then jot down what they all want and when they come up, you can see what is there and match them up, KWIM?







I am going to try to check when I am at the computer, but if I don't snag one, well, then I don't. No biggie.


----------



## twirlgirl (Nov 8, 2002)

yeah dont do that! thats soooo not fair

I doubt I'm going to snag one anyway..been checking and checking and checking and I have to leave for a doc appt soon


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

I agree! Its hard to be fair! Ill just do my best! But I wanna leave some for others too!







I REALLY hope she just does a cart system that way, itll be completely fair!!!!!


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
I agree! Its hard to be fair! Ill just do my best! But I wanna leave some for others too!







I REALLY hope she just does a cart system that way, itll be completely fair!!!!!

It won't be a cart system - probably no cart system until in stock.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Ok, I took your advice and this is what I wrote down...If someone wants to help me stock, that would be great. If not, I dont have as many people as I thought anyways! Did I miss someone! Ill just do my best to get one for each so that its fair! How bout that?

Shifra73- 1 Med Long
AveryBaby-1+
Max's Mami-1+
zexplorers-1+
Joannect-1+


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

i would LOVE a meduim. preferably with orange or pink stitching.


----------



## Cenae (Jan 30, 2004)

I would love a Med-Long or Large, any stitching any snaps, doesn't matter the fabric. I just want 1.


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

seiously tho - it's super duper nice for you to try to help everyone out...but I hope your not putting too much pressure on yourself, mama!


----------



## mumztheword (Jun 9, 2004)

Add me please! I need a M. Any color, anything. Just medium!
Thanks!


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Med long or large here









gotta go I hear screams!!!


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

so what do you do? just e-mail el bee with the item # that you want and whoever e-mails first gets it?


----------



## Stayseeliz (Jul 16, 2004)

I'd love a medium too if someone can get one for me!! Any color..Thnx!

Stacey


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joannect*
Awww, thanks Amy. I think his reflux has gone from bad to worse- throwing up a little bit of blood and he has a yeast infection- poor baby









Lindsay- I think you should just take them all.







I'll take whatever you manage to get 1 or 2. Thanks.

See ya mamas.









Poor baby. Connor had Reflux really bad too, thankfullly it went away but it wasn't fun.


----------



## Sugarwoman (Mar 12, 2004)

Okay, I've gotta go make dinner for my sick neighbor. Could you try to snag me a medium in any color! Thanks.


----------



## Bella Luna (May 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mthomas*
seiously tho - it's super duper nice for you to try to help everyone out...but I hope your not putting too much pressure on yourself, mama!

I agree....if it works out, it would be great, but please don't get stressed about it!

J


----------



## natesmommy126 (Apr 1, 2003)

I'll take a medium if you snag one!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Ok Thanks Mommas! Ill just give it my all, Im not really stressing about the actual stocking, I really just wanna be fair to the mommas who are stocking fo themselves, ya know?


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Okay I have posted twice what I would like but I keep getting overlooked.Honestly that is why I wish everyone would just stalk for themselves (me included) I don't think it is fair for a few mom's to get together and take everything.What about all the elbee lovers that don't come to MDC? I have noticed this with all the latest stockings and it takes a lot of hope out of it all for the lone stalker who hasn't paired up with others. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*







Okay I have posted twice what I would like but I keep getting overlooked.Honestly that is why I wish everyone would just stalk for themselves (me included) I don't think it is fair for a few mom's to get together and take everything.What about all the elbee lovers that don't come to MDC? I have noticed this with all the latest stockings and it takes a lot of hope out of it all for the lone stalker who hasn't paired up with others. Just my 2 cents.

I feel ya.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Im sorry Jamie! i wasnt overlooking you, I just thought you were gonna be here to stalk for yourself!


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

didja get the lastest yahoo update?


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Yes I did!

My son just woke from his nap so I am gonna go spend some time with him, Ill be back in 45 mins to help! Ill leave my e-mail open just in case! I didnt mean to hurt anyone, I am just trying to help! I promise!


----------



## mommasuz (Jun 19, 2003)

Count me in for a medium any color. Not long though.


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
Yes I did!

My son just woke from his nap so I am gonna go spend some time with him, Ill be back in 45 mins to help! Ill leave my e-mail open just in case! I didnt mean to hurt anyone, I am just trying to help! I promise!

Oh mama, you aren't hurting ANYONE! You are so sweet to help!


----------



## amym72 (Jun 14, 2003)

Does anyone know what the medium seconds usually sell for?


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm glad we got the update - the end is in sight! LOL. I have a plugged duct that needs 'tendin to! Well, i'm sitting here w/a heating pad on my boob so hopefully that will help.

diaper diaper diaper


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Well I am here off an on.If I am here I will try to get myself something but if I am not then I just have to look forward to the next stocking of something.But knowing that one person is going to try to get everything I feel like I have to add my name to the list to even have a chance.


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amym72*
Does anyone know what the medium seconds usually sell for?

well, it depends. She raising her prices just a smidge when she goes instock so Idon't know if it will apply to this or not. Also, most seconds don't go for much less than 1st quality.
bear in mind tho, when you see the prices, they are in CA $$ so they arent really that high.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

I am NOT going to try to get everything! Ill just do what I can! Im just trying to help guys, really Im sorry! Now I feel like I should just back off! I really was just trying to help!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm here now so no one worry about me... I'll be my own







today. NM


----------



## cvharris (Aug 25, 2003)

I might be wrong here, but last time she did this many months ago, I got my first choice only when I wanted three things...and I'm sure I was the first to respond. I literally got the message and replied right away! I'm guessing she is fair and only lets each mama have one item each.







Maybe that's not the case, but that is my guess.


----------



## mommasuz (Jun 19, 2003)

NM I don't want to be involved in any drama. If I get one for myself I'm hapy if not I'll live and I don't have the money anyway :LOL


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cvharris*
I might be wrong here, but last time she did this many months ago, I got my first choice only when I wanted three things...and I'm sure I was the first to respond. I literally got the message and replied right away! I'm guessing she is fair and only lets each mama have one item each.







Maybe that's not the case, but that is my guess.

that's prolly not a bad idea... :LOL


----------



## caroline9 (Jan 13, 2004)

I hear ya Jamie, I guess I'll have to do the same...I have been waiting for and looking since 10 this morning (that's 5 hours) but if someone is going to buy all of them, could you spare one medium for me? I just wanted to try one


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

Lindsayloo2020 - teach you to be nice


















sometimes it's just better to pm someone you want to team up with. I love all the mama's here, but I won't be suprised to see a "what did you get from El Bee" turn nasty, they always do (well, not always, that isnt an accurate statement I suppose). Same "fair/not fair" rehashed.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

How exactly do you get one? Do you just post a message on the yahoo group or do you email her directly?


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Oh I hope she does only let everyone get one thing.That would be very fair.


----------



## mumztheword (Jun 9, 2004)

I certainly hope this doesn't end up like KiwiPie did... that was sad.


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cvharris*
I might be wrong here, but last time she did this many months ago, I got my first choice only when I wanted three things...and I'm sure I was the first to respond. I literally got the message and replied right away! I'm guessing she is fair and only lets each mama have one item each.







Maybe that's not the case, but that is my guess.

that WOULD be nice! beccabottoms is doing the same thing for her OS when she gets them going. I'd be the sucker to buy a whole bunch & not like them!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mthomas*
teach you to be nice


















sometimes it's just better to pm someone you want to team up with. I love all the mama's here, but I won't be suprised to see a "what did you get from El Bee" turn nasty, they always do (well, not always, that isnt an accurate statement I suppose). Same "fair/not fair" rehashed.

I know, I was just trying to be nice!

I said like 4 pages ago, I wont be trying for them all, and I was just gonna do what I can do! I went from the nice girl who wants to help to the b!tch who wants them all real quick, hu?? lol Once again, Im sorry!


----------



## natesmommy126 (Apr 1, 2003)

Nevermind for me, I'll stalk in between sewing. LOL I don't want anyone mad around here...


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

me too. i'm sad some people on this thread got offended.







all around, I'll be my own scout today, maybe everyone else should too? Just an idea


----------



## cvharris (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH*
How exactly do you get one? Do you just post a message on the yahoo group or do you email her directly?

Last time she sent a message to the group with the details on what was for sale...and pics were put in the photos section of each item. I believe she gave a separate e-mail addy for those who were interested in something to send a response. It wasn't that hard to get stuff last time, she had 7 items, and it took a few minutes for them all to sell.

Man, she's not going to know what she got herself into today! I can just see her inbox flooded with messages within the first few seconds. :LOL


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

we're a dedicated bunch of mama's arent we


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

link to where you are? Please, I wanna see


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Lindsay I understand you were just trying to help.I didn't mean anything against you personally. It has been happening with lots of stockings lately and I personally don't like it but usually just keep my mouth shut because I don't want to start drama.Anyway things go down I either get something or not.I'll live :LOL


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

link link, I know you see me!
:LOL


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
Lindsay I understand you were just trying to help.I didn't mean anything against you personally. It has been happening with lots of stockings lately and I personally don't like it but usually just keep my mouth shut because I don't want to start drama.Anyway things go down I either get something or not.I'll live :LOL


----------



## mommasuz (Jun 19, 2003)

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/elbeelatest/


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

http://photos.groups.yahoo.com/group/elbeelatest/lst


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
link link, I know you see me!
:LOL


you crack me up!


----------



## mommasuz (Jun 19, 2003)

I have to leave, good luck mamas!


----------



## caroline9 (Jan 13, 2004)

I understand trying to help, it is hard to try to make everyone happy when not everyone can get the enitre in stock store shipped to her house, lol!

I think it would be great if she allowed everone only one, since I imagine the stocking will be tiny!

Maybe everyone will find a new diaper to like in the meantime, I somehow doubt it though and I have yet to try one!


----------



## amym72 (Jun 14, 2003)

So is she no longer doing custom order? I'm new to all this so don't know much about what is going on.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Thank you for the link, at least I know some of you don't have me on ignore


----------



## Cenae (Jan 30, 2004)

Lets see if we can crash yahoo..


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

:LOL I really am confused. How does this work?


----------



## Cenae (Jan 30, 2004)

She is goign to post them to the group, then whoever emails first I imagine gets what they ask for.


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

yknow, if anyone ever wanted to create a diversion for us, this would be how

:LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## warneral (Feb 28, 2003)

i wanted to stalk but ds wouldn't have it - we went out and met friends and went to lunch and now ds is napping nad I"m just hoping it'll show up before he wakes up. dd is sleeping on my nursing pillow having a nice snooze....


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

<~~~~rips off her clothes and runs about the room


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
<~~~~rips off her clothes and runs about the room

woohoo!







now that's a diversion!


----------



## Cenae (Jan 30, 2004)

You know, SOS hasn't stocked today. Hmm..


----------



## caroline9 (Jan 13, 2004)

Amy, I think she is closed to custom orders now, in anticipation of opening the in stock store. She is working on completing the outstanding orders now. Someone else may know more though!


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
<~~~~rips off her clothes and runs about the room


no, i said *deversion*, not how to keep your dh from noticing the 800 packages you get that day!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Oh my goodness........FLUFFY MAIL GO RUN LOOK


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

hows that?
Wheres that evil grin?


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
Wheres that evil grin?

on your face if I had to guess


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

both of you :LOL


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

:


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
Oh my goodness........FLUFFY MAIL GO RUN LOOK

LMFAO, I *actually* fell for that! I was away playing with my son, came back and saw that! LOL


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

OOOOPs sorry
Welcome to the Mandy Shelly comedy hour!
Comic relief while you wait


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

Does anyone else bum hurt from all the sitting and refreshing between Elbee and SOS??


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

it could be worse







:


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jenniebug*
Does anyone else bum hurt from all the sitting and refreshing between Elbee and SOS??

No but my wrist is killing me


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

ok...am i thed only one getting an error message at her yahoo site?


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Is yahoo groups down for anyone else but me?


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

nope no error 4 me


----------



## scheelimama (Aug 2, 2003)

Okay, so I've been stalking all day, but dh is due home soon (like 15 minutes or less.) So, how do you stalk when your hubby is there? And of course, she would have to go and do this when I just purchased a bunch dipes and a new wool soaker. Oh well.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

I can get there!


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

I don't have to worry about DH since I pay with my own money in PP but since I am now in control of the finances again *sigh* I still wouldn't have to worry about him :lmao

He is here and wondering when I plan to make dinner tho. Wudeva I just killed my knees and back scrubbing the LR I am taking a break so there!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Any minute now!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

I am going


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

Me too!
My bum and no wmy shoulder are aching baaad. I may have to give up and go finish scrubbing the pen off the walls. Thanks to my little budding Van Gogh's


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

OMG - there are 9 pages of us talking abt all kinds of silly stuff!!!


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

i can't get in to yahoo groups.









good luck mamas!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

LOL!!! Hmm Righteous Baby or Elbee for me?? Wait for Righteous Baby to stock this month or get an El Bee??? We are TIGHT this month in funds, so I can only do one!


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jenniebug*
Me too!
My bum and no wmy shoulder are aching baaad. I may have to give up and go finish scrubbing the pen off the walls. Thanks to my little budding Van Gogh's









prob not the most natural product - but that Mr. clean eraser is like MAGIC! I think they made a deal w/the devil!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

OMG Its 1:21pm, Ive been here so long, I thought it was noon still! Crap! I hope its soon, cause I outta get off the computer the second Its over!


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

I have tried the sponge of death and even it is not removing this pen! I have scrubbed til the eraser was falling apart and nada


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

Well it's been an hour since she posted that email so it has to be soon right??!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

sorry, had too... I'm not good at waiting


----------



## caroline9 (Jan 13, 2004)

I feel so bad for my DD, she is so terribly bored right now, I think she has been waiting all day for me to go out and play with her in the sandbox or pool, or SOMETHING, and I am sitting my arse here in front of the computer. I feel like such a negligent mommy..and here I still sit! This child will be in therapy b/c I spent all my time buying diapers and clothes instead of playing with her!


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jenniebug*
I have scrubbed til the eraser was falling apart and nada










awwww...that really sucks. what's even worse is when you have a freakishly clean spot after scrubbing. I had to scrub the carpet one time and the next day I noticed a "bright" spot on my carpet...well, it was clean. The only thing I can say in my defense is that I rent!!

you can always paint it as a last resort!


----------



## Cenae (Jan 30, 2004)

Oh no!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

I don't understand....are we refreshing the messages page? :LOL


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

i was refreshing the messages page but now i get an error, can't get to any of my yahoo groups stuff


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Hum diddy Ho! Im refreshing the front page but also keeping my e-mail open as itll come there too!


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

I am thinking we will definetly have to paint that spot. We can get the touchup paint free (we are in military housing) but it just will look funny only painting that one spot.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

I sure hope its soon, my poor boy wants to play with momma!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Just a lil useless hyena trick. You know F5 will refresh for you faster. :LOL


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

Im refreshing the photo page and email and occasionally checking the message page.


----------



## Cenae (Jan 30, 2004)

I get an error message whenever I try to click on the messages page, I can get to photos though


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

:LOL yep been hitting F5 on 3 pages


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
Just a lil useless hyena trick. You know F5 will refresh for you faster. :LOL


spoken like a true


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cenae*
I get an error message whenever I try to click on the messages page, I can get to photos though

me too! :LOL


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Anytime now!
how pathetic is it that
i havent left this thread! LOL


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

Yea I would say we have all hit sad and pathetic, 10 pages about her stocking seconds







: and narry a diaper in site yet


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Stacey you wanna hire me? Call me :LOL
I got the cell right here, my AIM is broken


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

okay - ds is asleep, and he didnt want to nurse before nap...i have a stinkin PD that i've been working on getting rid of for THREE days now (ow), so I'm going to have to break down and go pump soon. Somehow I don't think El Bee's are worth Mastitis!

now I wish I had one of those bras that hooks the milker to ya!


----------



## scheelimama (Aug 2, 2003)

Anyone else going crazy? It's been well over an hour now since she posted.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mthomas*
okay - ds is asleep, and he didnt want to nurse before nap...i have a stinkin PD that i've been working on getting rid of for THREE days now (ow), so I'm going to have to break down and go pump soon. Somehow I don't think El Bee's are worth Mastitis!

now I wish I had one of those bras that hooks the milker to ya!

LMAO! Try getting a tight stretchy shirt! Thats what I always did! LOL


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mthomas*
okay - ds is asleep, and he didnt want to nurse before nap...i have a stinkin PD that i've been working on getting rid of for THREE days now (ow), so I'm going to have to break down and go pump soon. Somehow I don't think El Bee's are worth Mastitis!

now I wish I had one of those bras that hooks the milker to ya!









feel better! PDs are the worst! I had those all the time when I was pumping FT before my daughter came home. As soon as she nursed full time though they stopped, thank god. I was so uncomfortable!


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

has anyone gotten any other yahoogroup emails in the past few minutes? any way to check and see if it's down?


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

ok, this is one hyena that is quitting, ROFL. im bored and tired of refreshing... icould have made like 3 or 4 newborn diapers myself by now :LOL I'm such a dork... i just wanted a small so i can see how big it is in comparison to the XS i have...

good luck girls


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
Stacey you wanna hire me? Call me :LOL
I got the cell right here, my AIM is broken

]

umm....yes yes yes! 2...medium...PLEASE


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo*
has anyone gotten any other yahoogroup emails in the past few minutes? any way to check and see if it's down?

I havent! Hmm!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

I have my own yahoo group
but I don't know if any of you are on it
maybe I will just send a message to myself
:LOL


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo*
has anyone gotten any other yahoogroup emails in the past few minutes? any way to check and see if it's down?

yahoo isnt down







I just got other yahoo mail and i dont get an error on the page... just no diapers, LOL


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

shelly if i join your group i'm gonna be out a LOT of money when you post new instock, sales, etc :LOL


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
I have my own yahoo group
but I don't know if any of you are on it
maybe I will just send a message to myself
:LOL

I got your last message :LOL


----------



## tnrsmom (Apr 8, 2002)

They are up....hurry!!!!


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

no smalls







ah well.... pfffft

:LOL


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Whew...got mine in.


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

I hope I got mine in!! I got the email as soon as it hit so maybe maybe


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

I got mine in too! It took me a sec cause Braedon was flippin out! But if I dont get it, big deal!


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

Ugg, I sent mine to the wrong e-mail address. I give up.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm sure I was too late


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

whoooo doggie!

ETA: now what?







:


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

just out of curiosity, how many did you all try for?


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

she needs a bigger font :LOL
that was cool.


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

I only tried for 2 and I only need 1 so if I get both I will offer it up on the TP


----------



## Cenae (Jan 30, 2004)

1 here, I hope I get it.


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

cranky baby in arms... probably too slow.....


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

that was kinda fun! I wonder how long it takes her to sort everything out?


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

so? how many more pages do you think we can fill up while we wait for her to mail us back?

we need to promise right now that even if we DONT get one, we can be pissy, but don't get gripey on the board







. Gripe to your dh or pm someone

deal?


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Muggins&Doody*
Ugg, I sent mine to the wrong e-mail address. I give up.









The [email protected] one? I just realized I did that too. Oh well.







So much for trying to be prepared! :LOL :LOL


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

Now we sit and wait to see if we got our pick(s)


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

dod you all see the part about emailing to [email protected]? I didn't until after a few minutes...


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

I emailed to the wrong addy too, but then went back to read it again and zapped her another email! I hope I get one!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mthomas*
we need to promise right now that even if we DONT get one, we can be pissy, but don't get gripey on the board







. Gripe to your dh or pm someone

deal?























deal!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Muggins&Doody*
Ugg, I sent mine to the wrong e-mail address. I give up.









I did too. I messed up copying and pasting


----------



## Cenae (Jan 30, 2004)

How about whiney? Can we be whiney?


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

I tried only for one, Sorry guys! There just wasnt enough to try to get everyone on the list one!


----------



## scheelimama (Aug 2, 2003)

I'm so dumb. I didn't read the whole post and tried to post to the group instead of emailing her. AWWW!!!! After a whole day or stalking. I'm sure they were all gone by the time I sent my email.


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

It looks like a bunch of us did the same email thing. I don't feel so dumb now! Yay!


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

: I didn't get the email and I'm sure I'm too late.


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

So you guys that sent it to the wrong addy, did you try again? I didn't. I figured it was too late.


----------



## scheelimama (Aug 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Muggins&Doody*
So you guys that sent it to the wrong addy, did you try again? I didn't. I figured it was too late.

Yep, I really want one.


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

anyone get a confirmation email yet???


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm all sweaty.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Who doesnt have an El Bee yet?? If you do, How many do you have?? Just curious!


----------



## Sugarwoman (Mar 12, 2004)

I promise not to whine. It's just fun to be in the hunt whether I pick up anything or not!


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

She said there is still diaper #9 left someone grab it quik!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Muggins&Doody*
So you guys that sent it to the wrong addy, did you try again? I didn't. I figured it was too late.

No once you screw up there is no chance for recovering is what I have found during stockings :LOL

Congrats everyone. Now I need to go buy something else to make me feel better....


----------



## Mama K (Jun 7, 2004)

Strange... She said #9 was left and that was the one I emailed her about... ????????? And yes, to the proper address...


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

we only have one from ebay. I'm obsessed b/c it fits her so well. and everything else has a







-y fit on her. she's an odd shape, i guess.


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

wow, did you see the last message. it said #9 was the only one left. I requested that one!!! before the message!!! oh no, i hope i sent it to the right email address! WAHHHHH!! I sent it to the [email protected]


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

I have never had seen or held an Elbee. It is one of those Hyena diapers I only want 1 of and if I don't get it no biggie I have another 8 mths to stalk


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

Where is the link to her yahoo group?

Nada


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
No once you screw up there is no chance for recovering is what I have found during stockings :LOL

Congrats everyone. Now I need to go buy something else to make me feel better....

go get some mutts!!!


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *foster_sk*
Strange... She said #9 was left and that was the one I emailed her about... ????????? And yes, to the proper address...


that's weird...me too...proper address and all!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

hmm... the hoopla over #9 has me thinking none of us got one


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/elbeelatest/


----------



## huntersmommy (Dec 28, 2003)

so how do we find out if we got one?


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

I hope one of you mamas gets that #9


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cenae*
How about whiney? Can we be whiney?

whiney whiney, but not snarky whiney!

:LOL


----------



## Mama K (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mthomas*
that's weird...me too...proper address and all!

Weird.

So, how do we know if we got one, anyway?


----------



## natesmommy126 (Apr 1, 2003)

so I did I, forgot to take out the stupid spaces.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

SOS is stocking, just got the mail


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Can we hug it out?!







C'mon ladies. Feel the


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

i haven't got the sos post yet


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

i'm sure she will just post a msg on her site...I hope at least. that will be torture waiting for an individual email.

did you see the note abt 1st qualitys on monday?

do I see another 85 page thread in our future?


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

where would i be without you girls














!!!


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

i sent 3 separate emails asking for number 9 before she posted that it was the only one left, but my hotmail acct froze the first two times, so i'm sure someone beat me to it


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I am so proud of myself I messed up the elbee stocking and watched SOS stock and bought nothing.Maybe I will actually get a bill payed on time next week







:


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

Has your heart stopped the last 2 times she's posted!!! My has!


----------



## Bella Luna (May 17, 2004)

I missed it....and now I can't even get to the site to see what I missed. I don't have any ElBees yet. Oh well...

J


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristiansMomma*
where would i be without you girls














!!!

cleaning your house, or spending money wisely, or being just generally productive!

but it still wouldnt be as much fun, now would it?

teehee


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
I am so proud of myself I messed up the elbee stocking and watched SOS stock and bought nothing.Maybe I will actually get a bill payed on time next week







:

Yay, Good Job Jamie!


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristiansMomma*
Has your heart stopped the last 2 times she's posted!!! My has!


my stomach drops everytime!


----------



## scheelimama (Aug 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mthomas*
did you see the note abt 1st qualitys on monday?

Where'd you see that?


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

i refuse to be disappointed, even though I've never had, seen, touched, or patted an elbee. i did wind up with 4 kiwi pie covers from last stocking one way or another, so i'm just going to be grateful and pet them instead


----------



## natesmommy126 (Apr 1, 2003)

If anyone has an extra medium, please let me know. I desperately wanted just one.


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mthomas*
cleaning your house, or spending money wisely, or being just generally productive!

but it still wouldnt be as much fun, now would it?

teehee

I know! My ds has been asleep for an hour and I've sat here the whole time!







My dh should be walking through the door any minute now! Oops!


----------



## calebsmama03 (Feb 6, 2004)

So how do we know if we got one??


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Anyone got an e-mail yet?


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scheelimama*
Where'd you see that?

at the very very end of the seconds msg


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo*
i refuse to be disappointed, even though I've never had, seen, touched, or patted an elbee. i did wind up with 4 kiwi pie covers from last stocking one way or another, so i'm just going to be grateful and pet them instead









wow lucky duck!


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

I do have 1 Kiwi Pie! I love it!


----------



## scheelimama (Aug 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mthomas*
at the very very end of the seconds msg

Oh, gotcha!


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

I am gonna faint, I got an SOS and possibly an Elbee all in one day *shock*


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *natesmommy126*
If anyone has an extra medium, please let me know. I desperately wanted just one.

Katina if I managed to snag both that I asked for you are welcome to the extra


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

I love sos but I do have 4. I'll wait on one of those next week!


----------



## natesmommy126 (Apr 1, 2003)

Aw, thank you Jennie!!! I really appreciate that!!


----------



## Cenae (Jan 30, 2004)

I got the one I wanted, woo hoo! I also got the SOS I have been stalking for weeks for. Hoping she would stock another. I am so psyched!


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cenae*
I got the one I wanted, woo hoo! I also got the SOS I have been stalking for weeks for. Hoping she would stock another. I am so psyched!

An elbee?


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

you got an email already?


----------



## Cenae (Jan 30, 2004)

Just a quick note to say that, but yeah. Was I not supposed to get an email already?







:


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

I got #5! YAYAYAYA! I even sent it to the wrong email (and then another when I figured that out, DUH!).

I guess all was not lost.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

i should not be sad! i should not be sad! i should not be sad!









eta what number, cenae?


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

Did you girls just get 1?


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I know I did not get one because of my big email mess up but I am still sitting here staring at my mailbox for an email to to tell me I got one.







So pathetic.


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

I got #8! and I managed to snag 2 SOS. I am seriously ready to faint lol

Katina, I do not need the elbee for many many mths, want to work out a trade/loan on it? Email or PM me!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

OK, now I'm going to go cry under a rock.









ETA: this is so pathetic, I've been on ALL DAY (like 6 hours) and I even sent the email right away.









ETA2: Someone hug me!


----------



## Cenae (Jan 30, 2004)

Yes, I only went for 1 and I only got 1. I am scared to post what # in case someone else was going for it.


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

I just asked her for 1 medium long when I emailed her.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

OK, I just got an email back. I didn't get ANY.

ETA: that is so pathetic, so freaking pathetic!!! Now what do I do with myself?


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
OK, now I'm going to go cry under a rock.









ETA: this is so pathetic, I've been on ALL DAY (like 6 hours) and I even sent the email right away.

















She is going to stock some more next week, I will try and help you out especially if she has no smalls to stock.


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
OK, I just got an email back. I didn't get ANY.

Hugs!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)




----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Ill help someone next week too!







I really am broke for 2 weeks, so I shouldnt be purchasing something for myself anywho!


----------



## Mama K (Jun 7, 2004)

Julia... Sorry you didn't get one...


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

I guess I'm just not







material...though I don't know what else I could have done. DD is still sleeping so I can't even sign off in a huff! :LOL


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

I didnt get mine either....

like sands the of time thru the...what is it?...these are the days of our lives.


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

I got #6


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Just got back from giving the babe a bath to find Laura's email.















Our first elbee!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

OK no more of this thread for me.







mamas!


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

No email yet for me either.







Sorry Julia, I tired!!


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

no email here either.


----------



## Sugarwoman (Mar 12, 2004)

I got #3!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

You know what ladies, Valor Kids is stocking AIOs tomorrow at noon! Those are VERY good AIOs. Just look for something to brighten your day!


----------



## huntersmommy (Dec 28, 2003)

I didn't get one either, although I don't know why I am disappointed. I don't think med will fit anyway. But it would have been nice to try.....lol

congrats to all who scored!


----------



## calebsmama03 (Feb 6, 2004)

None for me


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

did someone get #9?

don't know why I'm holding out hope - lol

I HAD to go make a sandwhich the moment she stocked, didnt i?


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

This is driving me crazy!


----------



## amym72 (Jun 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mthomas*
I didnt get mine either....

like sands the of time thru the...what is it?...these are the days of our lives.

Like Sands thru the hourglass...These are the Days of Our Lives


----------



## Cenae (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:

I HAD to go make a sandwhich the moment she stocked, didnt i?
Thanks for reminding me how hungry I am!


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

okay 3 5 6 8 are gone and Cenae won't tell us what she got (







), so????


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cenae*
Thanks for reminding me how hungry I am!









you earned it mama! lol! Post a pic of the vinster in it when ya get it, okay?


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mthomas*
okay 3 5 6 8 are gone and Cenae won't tell us what she got (







), so????

That means we still have a chance ladies!


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

well, i dunno. I got my message a while ago and it said "all gone" not "the one you want is gone" so I wonder if by some chance not every el bee lover in the world belongs to MDC. Can't imagine that to be true...but you never know.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

hold the phone. i may have gotten one.


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

do tell


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

i don't know... nm


----------



## Mama K (Jun 7, 2004)

Huh???


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

She told me that they were all gone.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

they are.


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

I just got back. Holy cow this thread is HUGE. I've obviously missed the stocking. I hope you all fared well. Whatcha'll get? I'm off to read this thread


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

heehee have fun reading the insanity...


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

Has any one else gotten an email? Nun here


----------



## Basylica (Nov 18, 2003)

Whoo! I got #1!!

It was the one I really wanted too! rock!
Well, I wanted them ALL, but I asked for any medium, but green trim especially and I did want a heavy one, and I like sidewalls...

so I got all that I wanted. YIPEE!


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

I did hear there will be 2 more stockings next week







And Valor Kids tommorow.... lots to look forward too!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

vk tomorrow! and berry patch over the weekend (smalls)!


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

Oh great now I have another place to stalk over the weekend. I am headed upstairs to gather fabric and stuff for sale so I can afford my spree


----------



## caroline9 (Jan 13, 2004)

Apparently I was too late too, I thought I emailed her quickly but I can't type well and fixed the typos before I sent it, it must have lost me a dipe


----------



## mommy2three (Apr 6, 2003)

I don't think that cost you your dipe, Caroline







I type really fast and pressed send within seconds and asked for ANY of the dipes and I still somehow missed out- so I'm guessing somehow they went within seconds







Oh well....


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

I still haven't received an email. I guess that means I didn't get one


----------



## caroline9 (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks for the reassurance Aley, I guess she must have had ot sort by milliseconds!







Oh well, maybe next time!


----------

